# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Tự chế mạch nguồn chính cho tủ CNC - Diy main power for CNC control

## CKD

Mạch nguồn chính cho tủ điện máy CNC.

Số là mình dùng driver điện áp cao, chạy motor dòng cao nên mua nguồn Switching mới thì thấy đau bụng quá, mà nguồn cũ thì thông số không phù hợp.

Ngẫm lại thấy mục tiêu cần là đủ công suất, rẻ chứ không cần hiệu suất phải cao, cũng không sợ nóng nên chơi luôn nguồn biến thế. Tự làm board nắn xoai chiều & lọc luôn. Tiện có máy CNC nên xử luôn bằng công nghệ *phay mạch*.

Sơ đồ nguyên lý thì đơn giản, nhưng nếu bạn nào thật sự cần thì mình xin hẹn post sau vậy. Trước mắt khoe mấy cái ảnh minh họa sản phẩm trước  :Wink: 

Đang trong giai đoạn chế biến


Đục khoét xong thì thế này

----------


## CKD

Sản phẩm chỉ nhiêu đây

----------


## CKD

Hàn connector để đấu dây.
Chụp kèm cục Pin để tiện so sánh kích thước


Diod cầu chịu được 40A, mình không giải nhiệt cho chạy 10-15A thôi.


Có thêm vài linh kiện cấp & ổn áp áp 24V, 5V.


Thêm vài con tụ lọc nguồn chính nữa


Sản phẩm được lắp vào con tủ điều khiển cnc này

----------

nhatson

----------


## phuongmd

Mạch này hàn xong bác mua sơn xịt không màu xịt vô thì nó cũng rất bền đấy.

----------


## jimmyli

dao phay 0.2 lun đó hã anh, máy em cũng sài nguồn nắn, không biết độ dày của board mạch nó tính thế nào nhỉ? Em chỉ giám phay mạch rồi cho khoan làm mẫu lỗ nhỏ thôi rồi lấy khoan tay khoan thêm, nhưng khoan tay cùi bắp lắp mũi vào nó đá ghê quá không chính xác lỗ như mong muốn hix hix

----------


## CKD

> Mạch này hàn xong bác mua sơn xịt không màu xịt vô thì nó cũng rất bền đấy.


Có dùng sơn A10 đó anh.

----------


## cuong

chân thành cảm ơn bác CKD và bác Phúc, tuy nhiên hư hết mũi phay đồng 1.5ly hết 12ok coi như lỗ, được cái khoe khắp xóm. con 3 chân của bác CKD hình như transito, hổng hiểu nhiều cho nên em hổng gắn vô.

----------


## CKD

Con 3 chân là 7805 (IC ổn áp 5V) đó bạn.

----------

cuong

----------


## TUAN_VU

> chân thành cảm ơn bác CKD và bác Phúc, tuy nhiên hư hết mũi phay đồng 1.5ly hết 12ok coi như lỗ, được cái khoe khắp xóm. con 3 chân của bác CKD hình như transito, hổng hiểu nhiều cho nên em hổng gắn vô.


Bác làm mạch good quá.
Bác có thể up lên sô đồ mạch được không ? Em định làm một mạch giống vậy nhưng chỉ làm 12V.
Con nắn dòng vuông vuông domino của bác chịu dòng tải mã bao nhiêu vậy ? Con đó có mã số gì không ?
Nhìn mạch bác làm đã quá. Em ham quá.

----------


## telephonica

cục màu trắng là gi thế bác , mạch nguyên lý sao nhỉ ?

----------


## IRF945

> cục màu trắng là gi thế bác , mạch nguyên lý sao nhỉ ?


cục trắng vuông là diot cầu thoáng thoáng hình như là KBPC3510 OR KBPC5010 GÌ ĐÓ. TỤ THÌ CỤC XANH XANH 2200UF THÌ PHẢI :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## trungga

Có bác nào có ý định giống e xin sơ đồ nguyên lý và gcode để chạy ko nhỉ nếu có like dùm

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Có bác nào có ý định giống e xin sơ đồ nguyên lý và gcode để chạy ko nhỉ nếu có like dùm


Bác này chắc cũng thường sống với facebook nè. Cái này có thì nhìn chuyên nghiệp không thì cứ lấy dây đấu hàn là xong phim. Không thì tự làm mạch in để tự học hỏi chứ nhiều khi ăn sẵn quá cái não nó không chịu nhăn thêm.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bác này chắc cũng thường sống với facebook nè. Cái này có thì nhìn chuyên nghiệp không thì cứ lấy dây đấu hàn là xong phim. Không thì tự làm mạch in để tự học hỏi chứ nhiều khi ăn sẵn quá cái não nó không chịu nhăn thêm.


Em ăn sẵn theo kiểu này. Tổng chi phí 100k, chỉnh được 2 áp đầu ra, em đang để 5V cho BOB, 24V cho limit switch

----------


## trungga

Các bác đừng ném đá e mà tội nghiệp chứ trong forum còn nhiều người ko biết vẽ mạch in

----------


## cuong

vẽ lâu quá mất file rồi ạ, mà cái này tùy theo linh kiên mà vẽ chứ cũng không có gì khó ạ. bác ckd đẹp hơn kìa

----------

